# Fin de contrat sur année incomplète



## Sofia (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour,
mon contrat se termine le 12/07/22 sur année incomplète date d’anniversaire du contrat et 03/09/19
mon employeur m’a dit qui ´il n’a rien à payer  comme j’ai pris les 10% de congé chaque mois.et elle va me faire 1/80 pour régularisation ma question est ce que elle  doit me payer juillet et août comme sur année incomplète ?
 Merci pour retour.


----------



## RBK81 (13 Juillet 2022)

Bonjour, oui vous devez faire un calcul de régularisation, si il est en votre faveur votre PE doit vous le payer, si en faveur du PE pas de remboursement à effectuer. Attention le calcul des CP en 10% est et a toujours été INTERDIT... Bonne journée


----------



## kikine (13 Juillet 2022)

ben votre employeur se trompe lourdement les 10% tous les mois ça n'a jamais été autorisé, c'est une méthode de calcul et non de paiement
il a l'obligation légale de faire la comparaison entre le maintien de salaire et le calcul des 10% des salaires versés (y compris cp de la période précédente, régularisation, hc et hs) et vous verser le calcul le plus avantageux
là en payant 10% de la mensualisation tous les mois il est sûr et certain que c'est la méthode la plus défavorable au salarié


----------

